# best clavicle protection



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

Since I'm recovering from a broken clavicle I was curious to all here on MTBr what do you suggest for protection of the clavicle, shoulders and chest?
When I bought it 8weeks ago I wore a full face, and knee/shin guards, and have never worn anything else body armor wise. 
I have looked at the 661 core saver, since in an ad it said something about collarbone protection. But with everything on the market who knows what to use???


----------



## keen (Jan 13, 2004)

yakuzafreerider said:


> Since I'm recovering from a broken clavicle I was curious to all here on MTBr what do you suggest for protection of the clavicle, shoulders and chest?
> When I bought it 8weeks ago I wore a full face, and knee/shin guards, and have never worn anything else body armor wise.
> I have looked at the 661 core saver, since in an ad it said something about collarbone protection. But with everything on the market who knows what to use???


 Learn how to fall... extended arms = force to the clavicle. Setup your bike to minimize OTB experiences, lower your seat when descending. Really not much protection out there due to the ways it can break.


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

fell directly on my shoulder, which the force of impact pulled the shoulder towards my back resulting in a dislocation as well, seat was down too. I didnt go over the handle bars the bike washed out on a landing from a jump...I didnt extend my arms to catch myself but tried to roll on impact and stay relaxed which was easy when I KO'd myself when my head hit the ground. Anyways thanks for the response.


----------



## steve47co1 (May 18, 2005)

*Dainese Wave V*

I bought a Dainese moto jacket last year - three pieces of armor on each shoulder extending down the arms - see photo - landed square on my shoulder from an aborted big air leap and the only damage was a series of bruises on my chest and back where the edges of the shoulder armor dug in - no clavicle break and it ultimately it was not hospital air, just a bad takeoff and a hard landing.

Even better, I got to ride the next day!:thumbsup:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

The BEST clavicle protection is taking 1200mg of Calcium and Vitamin D, every day. Your collarbone will be MUCH stronger than before you initially broke it. I fell exactly on my broken one again, only six weeks after breaking it- but this time, the scapula(shoulder blade) broke instead. The doc said the x-ray confirmed that my clavicle is unlikely to break again, due to the calcium reinforcement(healed bone was almost 1.5 times thicker).


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

I heard taking more calcium before, unfortunatley I tried it early off after my injury and it messed my system up- looking at my most recent xray my collar bone will be twice as thick once everything heals up.


----------



## yakuzafreerider (Jul 30, 2006)

that moto jacket looks nice, but not sure Id like a full upper body suit like that. I wish there was a LBS around here that would have one for me to try on.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Calcium is harmless, in modest amounts. The recommended dose is between 600mg to 1500mg, daily. You'll need the calcium, for when you get old and grumpy.....trust me. Once you break a bone(like a hip) in your sixties, you are screwed. The body is only capable of healing bone at HALF the capacity, past 50. Calcium is insurance so that nothing breaks, later on in life. Heal well....


----------



## BCoyle21 (Jul 6, 2009)

i just wanted to add that i also broke my collar bone due to impact and me trying to roll out of it good to hear I'm not the only one.


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

Calcium for stronger bones... but still the most important thing is to learn to fall (more importantly, to land more safely. The natural instinct is to put your hand or arm out to catch yourself, which lets all the force be transmitted right up your arm to snap the clavicle. 

When you're going down, keep your hands on the bars, and let the bar ends take the shock of landing. Tuck in, and spread the impact over as much of your body surface as possible to lessen the impact on any one part. On a gym mat, or a grassy field, practice tumbling until you can hit, roll, and spring back up again.


----------

